# Do we need to do anything else?



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, last spring ,we purchased 2 registered nubian doe kids. The breeder had filled out the ADGA paperwork and we received the registrations in the mail. We "registered" with the State of Michigan and received our farm id # for the purpose of the scrapies tag, along with a bunch of tags and the tool to put in to the kids' ears. 

I know that our nubian wether and boer wethers had these tags in their ears, and before the goats could be transported or taken to the fairs. The girls however, had a tattoo in their ears, showing the farm name and then numbers that match up with their registration paperwork. Do we have to do anything like register farm name with the ADGA and then get an assigned name to work with for their tattoos and numbers? Do they sell the tattoo kit, ink and letters to us? Just trying to figure this all out. I want to make sure we have everything ready for the girls by March. We are keeping our fingers crossed for all doe kids, and I want to make sure that we have the paperwork done correctly. Also, when we bred the girls, we just received a "service" sheet for each buck that was bred to the girls. Do we just submit this information to the ADGA when registering the kids? Does it work the AKC or totally different? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am with the ABGA ...so I am unfamiliar with ....ADGA ect...



> Also, when we bred the girls, we just received a "service" sheet for each buck that was bred to the girls. Do we just submit this information to the ADGA when registering the kids?


 Yes... I believe you do..... the best thing to do... if you are working between.. 2 associations is ...to call and ask what is needed ...that way you will know what is required...
But... I also know... there are alot of breeders here to help with these questions...I wish I could help more...but I only have ABGA 100% full boer... all associations have there different rules ect..:wink:



> The girls however, had a tattoo in their ears, showing the farm name and then numbers that match up with their registration paperwork.


If they are registered...and are tattooed ....you don't need... to tag there ears with scrappies tags....... If you sell them unregistered....then you need to tag them... :wink: :greengrin:

The tattoo kits and letters... are sold a farm supply stores....

Hope you get does... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! If my son has his way, we might be adding a boer doe to our mix. He usually gets two or three wethers, but they go at the County & State (although Granholm canceled the fair).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... wish I could help more..... :hug: 

Sorry they canceled the fair.... that isn't fair... :sigh: 

I love my boers ....they do well... in the show rings..... there pretty popular... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You do need to have a herd name with the registry in order to have a tattoo sequence assigned....I think with ADGA though, you can have the tat without a registered herdname, but IMO this would be too confusing as you wouldn't be able to have the kids named "correctly" on their applications. For example: Pattis Kids Baby Girl would end up being just Baby Girl .
As Pam said, the tattoo kits are available at TSC as well as online with Jeffers and Hoeggers

It would be best to get your tattoo sequence first as this way you are not purchasing any "extra" letters to go with the tattoo equipment.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you transfer the does into yoru name after you purchased them? on the ADGA papers did they sign the seller part and date it?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We bought the girls as babies, so the registrations are in our names (well my daughter's name). 

How would we go about registering a herd name? We really want XmasAcres, so would I contact the ADGA to do so?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you will need to contact the ADGA and become a member and then register a herd name

you will get a herd Tattoo as well.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot!!! This seems more "detailed" then the AKC.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt know


----------

